# St. Andrews state park



## bare bones

I will be at St Andrews State Park this weekend. What should I target reds trout flounder or kings off of the pier? I will have the kayak with me but will manly fish from shore. I have seen people do ok on redfish at the jetty and might try that. I would like to wade fish in the inshore waters as well. Thanks for y'all's help.


----------



## bare bones

Btt


----------



## weedline

i would catch some bait and try the end of the jetty for kings i think more are caught there than that park pier if u want to pier fish i would go to one of the longer 2 outside the park


----------



## bare bones

Ok thanks weed line. I will primarily be fishing for inshore fish. I might try kings if nothing else is working for me.


----------



## Rickpcfl

Fish near Deepwater Point. It is the point at the tip where the bay mets the pass.


----------



## 85okhai

fish the jetties on the outgoing tide and you're almost guaranteed a redfish


----------



## bare bones

Thanks guys I will give these a try. I will try to give a report on how I do each day. I plan on catching live bait for most of the fishing I do.


----------



## bare bones

I said I would post a report so here it is. Didn't fish yesterday. I fished this morning next to the rock jetty in the campground. I was on the south end of the rocks not far from site #77. I fished with finger mullet hooked in the tail so they would swim on top of the water free lined on just a hook. I got to see the trout bust all three times. I cought a 12" that was released and kept a 15" and a 18" trout that will be dinner. I will try to post a pick of the 18 trout.


----------



## bare bones

I can't figure out how to post a pic. Someone please give me some help and I will post it.


----------



## bare bones

Thanks Splittine. We will see if this works.


----------

